# VA Beach Fishing Pier Report - Saturday, July 14



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Ok, folks. Just got back from the VBP after a long day of fishing. 

Got there at around 7 am. I immediately saw a lot of people at the end of the pier catching a lot of big sized roundhead again. Double headers were a common sight. No need to use bloodworms as they were taking squid. Shrimp was not as effective. Somebody said that they were biting since last night and quite a lot of coolers were full. The end was already shoulder to shoulder even that early in the morning so I did not even try to squeeze in anymore but just watched them reel the fish in steadily.  Bite slowed down around 9 am.

Tried for spades in the morning but did not even feel a nibble. There were occassional catches of roundhead from the end but fishing was mostly at a standstill until around 1 pm.

Then at 1 pm or so the spades started to bite. Most were small and a couple were medium but they were plentiful if you know how to fish for them. Caught 2 at one time with my sabiki rig tipped with salted clams and shrimp. There were 5 of us and we had no trouble reaching our limit of 20. After that we switched to spot and roundhead fishing again after we saw a couple of people catch them.

At around 5 pm or so it was as if somebody turned on the switch because suddenly everybody was catching big sized roundheads again at the end. It does not matter where you are casting. As long as your rig was baited with squid, you will catch a roundhead or 2 at a time. Then the spots came out in full force. You do not even need bloodworms as BWFB and even squid were working. Spots were small to medium but plentiful. Catches of 2 or even three were a common sight. Did not really concentrate on the spots as I prefer the much larger and fatter roundheads. It was the BEST ROUNDHEAD FISHING I have seen in a long time. When we left at around 7:30 pm, the fish were still biting like crazy. 

BTW, the bluefish were also out in full force all throughtout the afternoon before the roundhead and spot fishing took over. Almost all the people at the end during this time were using gotchas and I saw at one time as much as 4 to 5 rods bent. The sizes were not as big but the quantity more than made up for it.

All in all, it was the best fishing day I have seen since last year. Will be back again in 2 weeks if I get another good hotel deal from priceline.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Dang!!!!*

Thanks again for another excellent report!!!! Those blitzes are truly unbelievable!!! Last year around September I think, I nearly filled my 40qt cooler with spot and I have to say it was one of my most fun fishing days ever. This report really reminded me of that day. Thanks again for reporting.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

You are welcome ,tunafish. Just to summarize, the roundheads arrived first, then stopped completely while we were entertained by thousands of menhadden(bunker) in big schools around the pier. Then the spades started biting before the bluefish stared showing off. Then it was the roundheads turn again and finally the spots were biting along the sides of the pier. If you wanted roundheads, then you have to fish the end. For spots , you have to fish the right side of the pier if you are facing the end.

Will head home tomorrow but might try to drop by the pier again for a couple of hours in the morning to try for some more spades.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thank you again..*

That's one great trip your on. I really appreciate you sharing your detailed info. Next time when you're about to hit the MD waters, do PM me and I will gladly provide you the specific info's on the lowdown. Get home safe buddy!!!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Great report! I wonder if surf fishing has been just as good at the ocean front?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for the good report


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Va beach pier is a good pier.... but im not payin 12$ to take just 2 rods or pay 14 so I can take 3 rods... Not to mention that but the ugly lady at the admission stand was a stuck up B*&% to me last time I went out there. 

Is it me or does Va Beach just not give a crap about their own people? Makes me not wanna spend a red cent in va beach anymore if at all possible. I dont wanna contribute to a city that doesnt care about their own. Spend my tax dollars elsewhere.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sea2aeS said:


> Va beach pier is a good pier.... but im not payin 12$ to take just 2 rods or pay 14 so I can take 3 rods... Not to mention that but the ugly lady at the admission stand was a stuck up B*&% to me last time I went out there.
> 
> Is it me or does Va Beach just not give a crap about their own people? Makes me not wanna spend a red cent in va beach anymore if at all possible. I dont wanna contribute to a city that doesnt care about their own. Spend my tax dollars elsewhere.


I thought it was $8 or $8.50 with a limit of 2 rods plus $2 parking. I am not sure because even though I live almost 200 miles away, I already bought the $99 annual pass. If you are a senior, you only pay $66 for the annual pass. Usually go at least 2 times a month for a couple of days and use priceline to get cheap hotel rates. Do not forget to tell the parking attendant that you are going to go pier fishing. Otherwise, you have to pay more. If it is off season, you only pay $1 for parking.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

$8 to fish w/ 2 rods and $15 per car parking (and yes we told them we were fishing) is what we paid this past Sat.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

GhostCrab said:


> $8 to fish w/ 2 rods and $15 per car parking (and yes we told them we were fishing) is what we paid this past Sat.


Ghostcrab,

We are there almost every other weekend and only pay $2 parking. If you were charged $15, then that was wrong. Sometimes though, some people would lie and tell the parking attendant that they are going fishing but would just go to the beach. If this is the case, the parking attendant would tell that person to pay for the fishing first and then come back and show him his rubber stamped hand as proof that he really is going pier fishing. Next time, just have $2 ready and hand it over to him. Or you can go to the tackle shop and complain that you were charged $15 and they will take care of it. After September, it will go back to just $1 parking.


----------

